# Have a look at this awesome !



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=106826279485511


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

All I'm getting is a message "Content Unavailable"


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

same here


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry about that guys it seems to have vanished , it was a guy dancing and it was awesome .

Rob.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Admin 
please can we have a..................................


"would have liked" .............. button


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

carprus said:


> Sorry about that guys it seems to have vanished , it was a guy dancing and it was awesome .
> 
> Rob.


Hi.

Was it the guy sat outside the stone arch and started body popping to the music?..

ray.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes Ray it was indeed .

Rob.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

carprus said:


> Yes Ray it was indeed .
> 
> Rob.


Hi.

Never seen it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: You missed your calling .

Rob.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Sounds like Marquese Scott.






Another good one with 4 of them in below.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I think a few finnishing touches and i'll be ready for the spring rallies :lol:


----------

